# NZ EV PODCAST - Have a Listen



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Theo Gibson here. I converted a 1990 Toyota Sera back in the day. EV Album Listing.

Just to let you know last year I started doing the NZ EV Podcast with Dee West.

You might find it interesting. We try and get a podcast out each week and often talk to converters.

Enjoy

Cheers
Theo

Subscribe to the Podcast HERE

https://www.podcasts.nz/nz-ev-podcast/


----------

